# Zeichentabelle ausdrucken



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. April 2009)

Hi,
wie kann ich den die Zeichentabelle unter Windows ausdrucken?

Gruß


----------



## akrite (10. April 2009)

Moin,
meinst Du die ASCII-Tabelle oder die Vorschau eines bestimmten Fonts ?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. April 2009)

Hi, ich mein die einer bestimmten Schrift. Also wenn ich die Zeichentabelle unetr Windows öffne das ich die irgendwie ausgedruckt bekomme um zu sehen welche zeichen eine Schrift unterstützt.

Gruß


----------

